# Daily Affirmations from LOTR



## Elbereth (Jan 28, 2004)

Looking through the Lord of the Rings one can find so many great quotes that can be applied to your everyday life. Whether the quotes inspire, evoke your emotions, or simply make you smile here is your place to express them. 

So to celebrate the wonderful wisdom of these great words of wisdom that Tolkien has given us...I have dedicated a section where we can include our favorite quotes from LOTR or any other Tolkien book that will help make our lives just a little bit better everyday. 

So to start off I will include a quote that I will use as my mantra for the day. 

*All that is gold does not glitter, 
Not all those who wander are lost;
The old that is strong does not wither,
Deep roots are not reached by the frost.  *


----------



## Niniel (Jan 30, 2004)

'Many that live deserve death. And some that die deserve life. Can you give it to them? Then do not be too eager to deal out death in judgement. For even the very wise cannot see all ends.'
People would be wise to live by that more often...


----------



## Snaga (Jan 30, 2004)

"_O! Water cold we may pour at need 
down a thirsty throat and be glad indeed;
but better is Beer, if drink we lack,
and Water Hot poured down the back._"

Always worth remembering!


----------



## Darkknight (Apr 21, 2004)

I consider anything from Treebeard to be sage advice. Being my favourite LOTR character along with Gandalf may help...

"Real names tell you the story of the things they belong to in my language..." --Treebeard (page 80)

I like this quote from Treebeard because a name can hold a lot to it. Reputations, characteristics, and history can be held all in a single name. The reason why things hold a certain name, title or reputation may have a fascinating tale and these tales, our history and legends, should be known as they are part of ourselves. What a single word can hold is simply remarkable.


----------



## Elbereth (May 12, 2004)

I had a bad day...so to help find encouragement I remember this song from LOTR:

_O! Wanderers in the shadowed land
despair not! For though dark they stand, 
all woods there be must end at last, 
and see the open sun go past:
the setting sun, the rising sun,
the day's end, or the sun begun. 
For over east or west all woods must fail..._


----------



## greypilgrim (May 15, 2004)

This one iuse alot: "That's an eye-opener and no mistake!"

-usually when someone/something amazes me.


----------

